# Lab Cages For Sale ~ Nottingham/Derby Area



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Lucky reptile rodent cages.
46cm x 29cm x 15cm
In excellent condition.
Many of them haven`t been used at all, and the ones that have been used are spotless.
£15 each.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

12 cages for £150
All are in perfect condition.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

£10 each


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

~ SOLD ~


----------

